# Las Vegas (TV show)



## user3 (Oct 4, 2005)

Does anyone here watch this show?

I am so hooked on it. I've watched the show since it first started. So happy to have it back on again!!!

I happen to miss the first episode this season and I am a bit lost on who that one b*tch is. She has a HUGE attitude and I think she is now the
new owner of the Montecito Resort & Casino. It's  Lara Flynn Boyle .
Did this happen in the first episode of this season? because I don't recall it happnening last season.

I feel a little lost.


Also can I just say that I think James Caan (Ed) and Josh Duhamel (Danny, who is so HOT) make a great team! I love seeing them act together!!

I wish I knew what makeup they used on that set! Vanessa Marcil (Samantha) always looks hot!!!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 5, 2005)

Lara Flynn Boyle plays the new owner of the monocito (sp?)

Her character married a filty rich old man who died and left her lots of cash. She bought quite a few hotel's in vegas with the money. She pretty much lets Ed run the show still.

John Duhmel (Danny) and the other guy who's name I can never remember make my heart skip beats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have never been to vegas but from watching this show I am dying to go!


----------



## user3 (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_Lara Flynn Boyle plays the new owner of the monocito (sp?)

Her character married a filty rich old man who died and left her lots of cash. She bought quite a few hotel's in vegas with the money. She pretty much lets Ed run the show still.

John Duhmel (Danny) and the other guy who's name I can never remember make my heart skip beats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never been to vegas but from watching this show I am dying to go!_

 

*

Yup , they show her on the Bio here
http://www.nbc.com/Las_Vegas/bios/la...nn_boyle.shtml


I didn't really recognize her when I watched the show. So when I went to check it out on NBC.com I was a bit surprised!


I did notice that she still let's Ed run things which makes me wonder why they went brought an extra person into the show.


I can't wait to see how things work out with  with Penny (Rachel Leigh Cook)! Lucky gal getting to smooch on Josh!!

I think the next episode with Ed doing a dog show and the pussy cat girls is going to really good. 

Las Vegas never lets me down!!

I've never been to Vegas either but now if I do ever going I am for sure going to be looking at to see if I can spot who is running the "show".
I've been to casino's but I've never paid attention much to the "behind the scenes" people. I will now for sure!*


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*sigh* I watch it just for the eye candy that is Josh.


----------



## user3 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok so any other fans of this show?

yes I watch it to drool over Josh


----------



## julievdveer (May 4, 2006)

I thought that was why everyone watched the show.  You mean there is another reason?


----------



## user3 (May 13, 2006)

OMG I can't wait to see the next episode!

I hope Ed was not shot!!! AAAHHHAA I don't want this show to end!


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

You think Josh is eye candy in this? You should 'Win A Date With Tad Hamilton'! He's hilarious (and adorable) in it! James Caan...he's a bit old for me (sorry!), I'm still recovering from seeing him in 'Misery', that was one disturbing film/book!

I don't half mind this show, it's cool watching them solve all these funny security problems. It'd be such a stressful job though.


----------

